# Clyde Doing a great job at 13 weeks!!!



## minica228 (Apr 17, 2014)

At about 130 this morning I heard some severe commotion outside at the chicken coop. I went out to investigate found three small raccoons trying to climb the fence into the chicken coop and Clyde was standing guard. Is bark may not be mighty yet but then he sure had him scared and they didn't know what to do. I am very proud of my little guy who may be young but he is doing what he supposed to. I stood back and watch him bark and bark and bark I went back in and got the gun and by the time I got back out he had calmed down I put his leash on him and took him for a walk in they were right at the fence line and he chased them off . I would say we had a very successful night in the guard training.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

At 13 weeks? Great, but this post needs pictures!!


----------



## minica228 (Apr 17, 2014)

This is Clyde!!


----------



## minica228 (Apr 17, 2014)

He weighs approximately 35 pounds and we haven't been to the vet in a couple of weeks but he was at 29.8 . He has been a great dog except for finding dead bunny rabbits and he likes to chew on those.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Great Pic, love it!! I'm kinda partial to badger markings on the ears. As far as finding dead rabbits to play with....Well he's a dog.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Way to go Clyde!! I know you're proud of that little fellow. What a good job he did!


----------

